# Can you purchase items from the duty free shop when you enter Grand Cayman?



## shmoore (Mar 21, 2006)

Can you buy items at the duty free shop when you enter Grand Cayman or only when you leave? We found cheap liquor at the stores when we were on a cruise.It was delivered to our ship. Can we purchase there for consumption while on the island?


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 21, 2006)

Unfortunately you cannot. Visitors are allowed to bring in duty-free one liter of alcohol, four liters of wine or one case of beer.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 21, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you cannot. Visitors are allowed to bring in duty-free one liter of alcohol, four liters of wine or one case of beer.


 
If you're going to drink while you're there, I strongly recommend that you bring your own, as Caribbeansun suggested. By the way, that duty free allowance applies to each adult, age 18 or over.


----------



## wheaties (Mar 21, 2006)

is there a limit to the amount you can bring in?  One bottle per person, two, more?


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 21, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> is there a limit to the amount you can bring in? One bottle per person, two, more?


 
Each person, age 18 or over, can bring in *EITHER* one liter of spirits *OR* four liters of wine *OR* one case of beer, duty-free. If you bring in any more than that, you must pay the duty on the excess. That duty will bring the price of the liquor at least up to the prices in the on-island liquor stores. So, if you plan on drinking more than your duty-free allowance, you may as well purchase the excess on the island.

I enjoy rum punches. So, when we leave every year, we purchase two bottles of 151 proof Tortuga in the duty free shop at the airport. When we return the following year, that's our duty-free allowance. It doesn't take much of that stuff, mixed with sugar-free Kool Aid (Low carb, you know) to get you buzzing.

By the way, you can't purchase 151 proof rum in the duty free shops any more. The FAA prohibits carrying anything on a plane with an alcohol content of 75% or greater. That's why you now see 140 proof rum, rather than 151 proof rum, in the duty free shops.


----------

